# The SeptemCore - 1D Mag with 7 XM-L



## mash.m (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi,



after some month of absence i make a new flashlite - the SeptemCore. I make it just for fun. i will sale it in some days, cause cold white is not my taste. i wait till the neutral white are available and make a new one for me 



Some details:



- old Body cutted to 1D

- selfmade alu heatsink

- seven xml 6063 Bin with 14mm base

- seven smooth dx sku 05960 reflectors. cuttet down to 18mm

- one dx 16 mode driver sku 07612 pimped with a high power fet. only use low med high.

- one ultra clear glass lens

- one imr cell



here some pictures:























and the business end:








the opening of the reflectors are a litte big, but the throw of this small pices is great. beamshots will follow.



At high it will draw 15 amps from the cell, that is a little more than 2 amps for each emitter.



thank for looking,



markus


----------



## Aircraft800 (Mar 9, 2011)

That's AWESOME Markus!

That's well over 4000 OTF lumens! Nice clean build, and great WOW factor. All those XML are parallel? I bet it's hard to match 7 LED's.


----------



## srfreddy (Mar 9, 2011)

Oh no! Uncentered emmiters! Lol thats awesome-a 26650? or 32650?


----------



## mash.m (Mar 10, 2011)

Aircraft800 said:


> That's AWESOME Markus!
> 
> That's well over 4000 OTF lumens! Nice clean build, and great WOW factor. All those XML are parallel? I bet it's hard to match 7 LED's.


 
hi, you know my military mag. this was a beamshot at 100 distance:





this lamp is clearly brighter. beamshots will follow to compare. the brightness is amazing.

the main problem are the reflectors and centering the leds. after i made the pictures i also see the uncentered led´s, so i remove three stars again and center it. the reflectors now build one unit. i glued all together with 2 component epoxy. so removing and put back together is now no problem.

markus

p.s. nice to see cpf back again :thumbsup:


----------



## wolfy (Mar 10, 2011)

:thumbsup: Very nice.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Mar 10, 2011)

very nice build!

I agree with Aircraft800 that parallel 7 leds, matching Vf is a concern. From past experience, even initially vf matched leds, vf will drift apart after use, resulting some leds running extra bright & some gets dimmer as they are getting different amp allocations due to vf draft apart.

But then, there is no boost driver that cold deliver 7 led in a string x2Amp out of a single cell, unfortunately.


----------



## LichtAn! (Mar 10, 2011)

If you ever think about selling this baby. Shoot me a PM. :devil:
Very nice work! And so small!


----------



## Aircraft800 (Mar 10, 2011)

ma_sha1 said:


> very nice build!
> 
> I agree with Aircraft800 that parallel 7 leds, matching Vf is a concern. From past experience, even initially vf matched leds, vf will drift apart after use, resulting some leds running extra bright & some gets dimmer as they are getting different amp allocations due to vf draft apart.
> 
> But then, there is no boost driver that cold deliver 7 led in a string x2Amp out of a single cell, unfortunately.



I was considering a similar build, but could never figure out a driver solution. It seems like one of the 3A Buck drivers would be the only other option, but I'm not carying around a 8 Li-Ion Cell light. I suppose you could use 8X 14500's in a quad bored Mag, but I'm thinking it would trip the protection circuit, or have a terrible run time on such low capacity cells.

I'm sure it could be done with multiple boost drivers, but I don't know of any 3A boost drivers.

EDIT: I know you can parallel Sharks, and 3X Sharks can be run with one Remora, just cant think of a good battery option, 4~5 IMR cells?  too big for my liking. Any ideas?


----------



## ma_sha1 (Mar 10, 2011)

Aircraft800 said:


> I'm sure it could be done with multiple boost drivers, but I don't know of any 3A boost drivers.



I don't think they exist. I actually suggest to George/Taskled to make New product 3A boost driver, he wasn't interested, citing market too small for flashlights. Most his drivers were for other markets with flashlight 
being by-product applications. 



Aircraft800 said:


> EDIT: I know you can parallel Sharks, and 3X Sharks can be run with one Remora, just cant think of a good battery option, 4~5 IMR cells?  too big for my liking. Any ideas?



For buck mode, you could probably run 3s-2p with up to 6 XML, drive off 3 IMR C cell using 2 Shark 3A in parallel? each 3A shark drive 3 leds. You could get away with pulling 7A from 3 IMR c cells & do the project in Mag 2D with decent run time? 

I agree that battery often being the limiting factor. Out of desperation, I just imported 20 IMR 22430 batteries for making Triple XML into Mag 2C, bearing huge shipping cost out of China. Will post my build soon. They 3 fit perfectly after bore out the the tail cap, but with 1400mAH capacity (more than 2x capacity of AW IMR 123), high amp draw capability & safer chemistry, I am able to run Shinning beam 8x7135 using Down load multiplex method, deliver 2.8A to the string with 3 mode & long run time. Just finishing it up, very happy with the set-up. Nearly 3000 lumens on Mag 2C. 3xIMR 22430 would also allow Mag85 to be done in 2C, which was not possible previously due to battery limitations unless running 3xIMR123 that gives no run time at all.


----------



## mash.m (Mar 10, 2011)

I know about the problem of such a building, so I let the emitters burn in before i build this light. After burn in i select 7 that are very near in their vf. I think there is no driver option for such a small build so it is a direct drive. For me this is ok. The imr gives a very constant voltage before it get empty.

Markus


----------



## kosPap (Mar 11, 2011)

hmmm I would bevery interested in the way you pimped the driver...any pics?


----------



## mash.m (Mar 11, 2011)

hi,

i think i have made some pictures from the driver. but it is an easy mod. remove all the 7035 transistors and replace them with one or two logic-level fets. i always take these from computer mainboards from the garbage at my office. they are always logic level and they are cheap :devil:
normaly i use a d2flex for such a flashlight, but these is expensive compared to the dx one. i post some pictures later today.

markus


----------



## kosPap (Mar 12, 2011)

thanks markus, this is a very interesting "hack" I will be patiently waiting


----------



## mash.m (Mar 13, 2011)

hi,

some more details about the driver:






here you can see a detail picture about the driver. on the upper side the power fet. the gate of the fet is driven by the emitter of the driver with a 100 ohm to ground.
the driver is conected to the mag switch. the led´s have a direct conect to the plus of the battery.

@kosPap
do you need a shematic of the driver and how all conected?

markus


----------



## mash.m (Mar 13, 2011)

inside the head:






and the reflector cluster:





markus


----------



## Techjunkie (Mar 13, 2011)

mash.m said:


> hi,
> 
> some more details about the driver:
> ...
> ...



I'd like a schematic even if kosPap doesn't need it


----------



## kosPap (Mar 13, 2011)

wouldn't hurt, but i will guessimate that is wired as any 7135 chip.... one goes to gound, the other is output and the other the wire taht goes to the elg at the left of the three is the modes signalling connestion)


----------



## mash.m (Mar 14, 2011)

kosPap said:


> wouldn't hurt, but i will guessimate that is wired as any 7135 chip.... one goes to gound, the other is output and the other the wire taht goes to the elg at the left of the three is the modes signalling connestion)


 
you got it!


----------



## mash.m (Mar 14, 2011)

so, here is the shematic. you can pimp all those cheap driver with a fet and use it for a direct drive. i select this one cause it have a mode group that have only low-med-high. no sos or strobe.






markus


----------



## LichtAn! (Mar 14, 2011)

I seem to remember that the Mag-switch is only capable of handling about 5 Amps. Any thoughts on that?


----------



## mash.m (Mar 14, 2011)

hi lichtan,

if you take a look at the shematic you will see that the mag switch only switches the driver (few mA) NOT the power for the led cluster. this is the job of the n-channel fet that is capable to switch more then 50 amps !!!

markus


----------



## LichtAn! (Mar 14, 2011)

What cells are you actually using? To be honest I never saw any (26650,26500,32650) cells that can be discharged at a 15A continues rate.


----------



## mash.m (Mar 14, 2011)

hi,

there are several imr26650 cells out that are high current capable. do an ebay search for 26650 and you will get cell like this:

http://www.mymnke.de/producta869.html?typeID=76

markus


----------



## LichtAn! (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh nice. I actually have a couple of these cells. Didn't know they were rated so high. :sick2:


----------



## Techjunkie (Mar 15, 2011)

mash.m said:


> so, here is the shematic. you can pimp all those cheap driver with a fet and use it for a direct drive. i select this one cause it have a mode group that have only low-med-high. no sos or strobe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## pollyc (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi,where buy xml 6063 Bin with 14mm? the name of fet? thanks!


----------



## mash.m (Mar 15, 2011)

pollyc said:


> Hi,where buy xml 6063 Bin with 14mm? the name of fet? thanks!



you can buy the leds at www.cutter.com.au

name of the fet: H6N03LA

markus


----------



## pollyc (Mar 15, 2011)

THANKS!!!!!!!!!!! lens were?


----------



## RC-Lights (Mar 15, 2011)

hey Markus,

an awesome flashlight ! Looks really good. I want to build an flashlight with 6x XM-L and i don´t know, who long i can use it at 100% because of the heat.

how long can you make light on max power ?

thanks for an answer,

regards

RC Lights


----------



## mash.m (Mar 16, 2011)

pollyc said:


> THANKS!!!!!!!!!!! lens were?



??? do you mean the reflectors? if so, take a look at my first post on top of the page. there is the sku number from www.dealextreme.com

markus


----------



## mash.m (Mar 16, 2011)

RC-Lights said:


> hey Markus,
> 
> how long can you make light on max power ?
> 
> ...



5 Minutes or so. Then it will be hot and hard to hold at the hand. at lower modes the light is extreme efficient...

markus


----------



## pollyc (Mar 17, 2011)

Thahks.......this driver work with one *XM-L or *SST-50 / 90?
regards


----------



## mash.m (Mar 17, 2011)

pollyc said:


> Thahks.......this driver work with one *XM-L or *SST-50 / 90?
> regards


 
hi, you can use it for all leds, also multiple paralel led builds like my lamp. *!!! but remember it is an direct drive - no current limitation thru the driver !!!*
** 
markus


----------



## mash.m (Apr 8, 2011)

the flashlight arrived at its new owner. maybe he can take some beamshots and ad them here.

markus


----------

